# Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?



## muppel (15. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habe jetzt schon sehr viele Beiträge darüber gelesen, schwanke aber immer noch, welches Gerät man jetzt kaufen soll. Es gibt diverse Beiträge zu "Für und Wider". Aber nirgends wird mal Klartext geredet, was zur Zeit die besseren Geräte sind. Schön wäre auch, wenn sich hier Vertreter der "Händlerfraktion" beteiligen, da ich das Gerät in D kaufen möchte und nicht irgendwo im Ausland. 

Also nehmen wir mal an, wir hätten 2000 € zur Verfügung und könnten uns ein Echolot/Plottert davon kaufen. Welches würdet Ihr nehmen?

Letztendlich schwanke ich zur Zeit zwischen den SI-Geräten von Humminbird und den HDS-Geräten von Lowrance incl. Sidescan. Das Gerät soll fest eingebaut werden und auch einen Kartenplotter besitzen. Wert lege ich auf gute Fischerkennung, da ich es hauptsächlich dafür nutzen möchte.

Danke Euch Muppel


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (15. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Bei 2.000 Euro wäre es schwierig (bzw. einfach). Es käme ja nur das Humminbird 798 und 898 oder bei Lowrance das HDS-5 in Frage. Denn bei Lowrance brauchste ja noch die StructureScan Box für knapp 700 Euro. Und Du musst ja auch Zusatzkosten einplanen, Akkus, Ladegerät, Tasche, Koffer, Geberstange usw... Also kann man sich bei den Geräten schon auf eine relativ kleine Auswahl beschränken.


----------



## muppel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Das Gerät wird fest eingebaut, sodass das ganze Zubehör nicht benötigt wird (Geberstange usw.)
Wenn man das mal von der Summe unabhängig betrachtet, und Ihr die Wahl hättet zwischen dem 798/898/1198 und dem HDS 5/7/8 mit der Structurscanbox, welches würdet Ihr empfehlen? Die verschiedenen Geräte der beiden Hersteller unterscheiden sich ja fast nur in der Größe, und bieten dadurch mehr Komfort. Von der Qualität der Anzeigen (nicht die Qualität des Displays, sondern die Inhalte, die darauf angezeigt werden) verbessert es sich ja dann nur entsprechende mit den höheren Kosten.
Also letztendlich geht es um die beiden Systemunterschiede.
Was würdet Ihr kaufen?


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (15. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Ich würde jederzeit Lowrance empfehlen, ich habe es selber (HDS-10) - kenne aber über einen Bekannten auch das große Humminbird. Schau Dir im nächsten Blinker (kommt nächste Woche) mal den Vergleichstest an, vielleicht hilft Dir das.


----------



## 17033rabe (15. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Hallo, 

ich habe mir ein HDS 8 mit Stukturscan zugelegt. Nach vielen Telefonaten und e-Mails mit Herrn Schlageter habe ich mich dann doch für den Kauf bei MyBait entschieden.
Dort bekam ich ebenfalls eine sehr gute Beratung. Vor allem wurden meine Fragen umfassend und mit viel Geduld beantwortet. Letztendlich hat der Bauch entschieden. Die Preise HDS 8 mit Sscan und Humminbird SI waren fast gleich.
Testen konnte ich das Gerät noch nicht, da mein Boot noch in der Halle liegt und erst Anfang Mai ins Wasser geht(habe es schon Fest eingebaut).
Was ich sagen kann ist, dass die integrierte GPS AT trotz überdachten Fahrstand und Halle Satelliten gefunden hat und eine Genauigkeit von ca.2-3 m anzeigt. Bei meiner Bootsgröße von 9,6 x 3,1m ist dies so denke ich voll ausreichend. Auch wenn die Genauigkeit mal schlechter sein sollte. Die Bedienung sollte lt. Herrn Schlageter komplizierter sein als bei Humminbird. Kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen.
Sehr gute Menüführung, Bedienungsanleitung habe ich noch nicht gebraucht. Lange nicht so ein einfach zu bedienendes Gerät besessen. Für mich war auch das "Zurückspulen" des Echobildes wichtig. Als Seekarte habe ich die 45XG bestellt, mit Binnengewässer, da ich viel auf der Müritz und Ostsee unterwegs bin. Werde ich wohl lt. Lieferant AWN.de morgen im Briefkasten haben. Der Bildschirm ist von allen Blickwinkeln ablesbar. Wichtig für meine Kaufentscheidung war auch der Kontakt im Anglerforum-Bayern. Dort sind Bilder vom HDS 5 mit Strukturscan.
Werde auf jeden Fall mehr berichten wenn ich mein Boot im Wasser habe. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## flitzkes (16. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Überlegung habe ich mir auch ein Lowrance HDS-8 inkl. Structure Scan Moduls LSS-1 zugelegt.
Ich komme zwar erst in den nächsten Wochen auf´s Wasser, möchte aber in diesem Thread mit dazu beitragen, Erfahrungen vom Kauf bis zum erfolgreichen Betrieb zu sammeln.

Da mir die Preisgestaltung der deutschen Lieferanten nicht nachvollziehbar erschien, habe ich die Geräte in England, London bestellt. Der Betrag für das komplette System lag mit ca. 2.500 € deutlich unter allen hiesigen Shops. Innerhalb der EU ist Zoll kein Thema, die Rechtslage in Sachen Garantie vergleichbar und nur die Versandkosten höher. Dafür muss ich in Kauf nehmen, mich mit dem englischen Lieferanten auseinander zu setzen. Das ging zwar nicht ganz ohne Probleme in Sachen Lieferzeit, mit der Weile habe ich jedoch alle Teile erhalten und montiert.

Meine Geräte wurden mit der aktuellen Firmware ausgeliefert, die Sprache ließ sich ohne Probleme auf deutsch umstellen und das Betriebshandbuch ist mehrsprachig auf CD dabei.

Jetzt kann es losgehen und ich würde mich freuen noch viele Beiträge zum Betrieb dieser Geräte zu lesen, um mit dem Mythos zu brechen, dass nur Absolventen einer Schulung in der Lage sind, erfolgreich mit dieser Technik umzugehen.

Grüße vom Niederrhein#h


----------



## 17033rabe (16. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Genauso sehe ich das auch. Dem letzten Abschnitt kann ich voll zustimmen. Preislich habe ich aber in Deutschland unwesentlich mehr bezahlt. Geliefert wurde schnell und mit 2,5 Jahren Garantie.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## PetriHelix (19. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*



17033rabe schrieb:


> Genauso sehe ich das auch. Dem letzten Abschnitt kann ich voll zustimmen. Preislich habe ich aber in Deutschland unwesentlich mehr bezahlt. Geliefert wurde schnell und mit 2,5 Jahren Garantie.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Kann ich so unterschreiben...
Habe am Wochenende ebenfalls ein HDS 10 und ein HDS 8 inkl. StructureScan usw. bei Marius von MyBait gekauft. Wenn man Fragen bgzl. der Geräte hat ruft man ihn am besten mal an. Er hilft gerne und auch schnell weiter. 

Zuerst wollte ich auch 2 Humminbird SI Geräte kaufen, habe mich dann aber für die Lowrance Geräte entschieden. 

Tests gibt es leider erst wenn die Schonzeit in NL vorbei ist. Ich freu mich aber schon darauf die neuen Geräte testen zu können.


----------



## 17033rabe (19. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Hier nochmal eine Info zum HDS 8.
Meine Frage wie groß die Speicherkarte den sein darf wurde mit 2 GB beantwortet.
Habe es getestet und das Gerät hat 1GB,4GB und 16GB SD Karten angenommen.
Meine Navionics 45XG(Binnenund Nord/Ostsee) läuft natürlich auch perfekt.

Gruß an alle Ralf


----------



## Fliegenfisch (19. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben...
> Habe am Wochenende ebenfalls ein HDS 10 und ein HDS 8 inkl. StructureScan usw. bei Marius von MyBait gekauft. Wenn man Fragen bgzl. der Geräte hat ruft man ihn am besten mal an. Er hilft gerne und auch schnell weiter.
> 
> Zuerst wollte ich auch 2 Humminbird SI Geräte kaufen, habe mich dann aber für die Lowrance Geräte entschieden.
> ...



Servus

Hab bei Marius auch ein 8 er gekauft das Lss schon früher bin voll zufrieden, und der Preis erst!!!!!

Peter


----------



## PetriHelix (19. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Speicherkarten muss ich für beide Geräte noch kaufen ... 
Für das HDS 10 habe ich noch die passende Gewässerkarte gekauft. 

Könnte mir einer von euch kurz erklären wie er die beiden Geber montiert hat ggf. mit Bild? 

Ich habe ein Aluboot und überlege ob ich ein zweites Plastikbrett für den SS-Geber anbringen muss.


----------



## muppel (25. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

so langsam verdichtet es sich entweder auf das 998si von Humminbird, oder das HDS 8 von Lowrance mit Structurescan.
Persönlich hatte ich schon mal das alte 797si live gesehen und war nicht so begeistert. Allerdings ist das ja auch noch die alte Gerätegeneration..
Was sind denn nun die wirklichen Unterschiede? Der Beitrag in der neuen Blinker war ja nicht so aussagekräftig, wie erhofft.
Ich würde auch das teurere Gerät kauf, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es auch das Bessere ist.
Ist hier keiner dabei, der das objektiv bewerten kann? Ich hatte gehofft, dass sich hier mal ein paar Händler einmischen, die beide Geräte gesehen haben und kompetent die Unterschiede darstellen können. Ich möchte auch in D kaufen.
Mir ist jetzt u.A. berichtet worden, dass die Menüs in den HDS-Geräten träge sind, sodass eine Reaktion des Gerätes erst spät nach dem Tastendruck kommt. Stimmt das? Wie sind die Displays bei direktem Sonnenlicht ablesbar, usw? Bitte meldet Euch, Ihr die Ihr aussagefähig seid.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## 17033rabe (26. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Hallo,

ich bin wie schon beschrieben seit kurzem Besitzer eines HDS 8 mit St.Scan.
Rufe doch mal bei "my bait" an und lass dich dort  beraten, kannst gleich mal eine Preisabfrage machen. Ich hatte zum Schluss meinen "Bauch" entscheiden lassen. Die Möglichkeit eine Radar AT anzuschließen war für mich interessant, weitere Zusatzgeräte anzeigen zu lassen, wie z.B. Motordaten spielten auch eine Rolle, aber nicht ganz so wichtig.
Die Anzeige ist sehr scharf, in der Wochenendsonne war der Bildschirm sehr gut ablesbar(steht bei mir in der Kabine, die Sonne knallte aber genau rein).Die Menüführung ist einfach und intuitiv, alle Tasten reagieren sofort.
Kannst dir ja mal die Bedienungs- und Installationsanleitung runterladen.

Meinen Geber habe ich am Heck, trotz Wellenanlage montiert, trotzdem bei 4,5 kn  ein gutes Strukturscanbild.
Bin leider nur kurz gefahren, war aber vom Scan begeistert, ohne auch nur eine relevante Einstellung getätigt zu haben.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## muppel (26. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Danke 17033Rabe,
bei MyBait hatte ich u.A. auch schon angerufen. Die Aussagen sind aber doch sehr verschieden und ich weiß nicht genau wem ich glauben soll. Der eine Händler verkauft nur Lowrance und schwört natürlich drauf, der Andere schwört auf das Humminbird. Schön wäre Jemand der das objektiv beurteilen kann, indem er schon mit Beiden gearbeitet hat.
Das Display vom HB soll besser sein und auch die Genauigkeit des GPS. Dafür hat man beim LW bessere Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Zubehör, muss aber wahrscheinlich eine optionale GPS-Antenne kaufen um Genauigkeit zu erhalten.
Man ist das schwer, das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Jetzt will man Geld ausgeben und kann nicht, weil man nicht genau weiß wofür, HILFE..:c


----------



## schlaubi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Ich kann dir mal Erfahrungen zu meinen Geräten erzählen.
Zuerst habe ich auf dem Boot von meinem Kollegen das Humminbird 797 mehrere Male Live auf der Ostsee erlebt.Die Ergebnisse fande ich persönlich aber nicht zum Nachahmen. Da ich das HDS 7 auf meinem Boot hatte, habe ich gewartet bis das Structure Scan von Lowrance auf den Markt kam.Bis jetzt bin ich mit den Ergebnissen zufrieden.Einige Bilder habe ich in anderen Themen geposten, müsstest mal suchen.Ein NMEA 2000 Netzwerk mit LGC 4000 Antenne, Benzinmesser EP60R und Headingsensor FC40 ergänzen die Spielereien auf dem Display. Zu dem EP60 muss ich sagen ist es eine tolle Sache sogar ziemlich genau. Die Antenne LGC 4000 auch mit Waas kommt nicht annähernd an die Genauigkeit meiner Garmin Anlage mit dem alten Langwellen DGPS.Dafür aber mit 5 Herz Updaterate, ideal für den Autopilot.Dann habe ich auch die Lowrance Broadband BR24 Radarantenne von der ich im Nahbereich sehr begeistert bin, super genau und erfasst alles sehr detailreich, im Fernbereich über 10 Km sind nur noch größere Objekte sichtbar.Doch das Hauptproblem ist doch, das du alle Funktionen möglichst gleichzeitig sehen willst auf einem Gerät.Und wenn du das Display teilst dann ist es wieder zu klein, daher habe ich mir noch ein zweites HDS7-M zugelegt, welches sich dann alle Daten über Netzwerk holt.Wenn du den Platz hast überlege dir vielleicht 2 HDS7 anstatt einem geteilten HDS8, da hast du mehr davon und preislich ist es das gleiche, zumindest in England.Habe übrigens alle meine Teile daher bezogen und kann nicht negatives berichten.
Die Lowrance Geräte sind allerdings sehr träge was die Bedienung angeht.Wenn ich AIS laufen habe und Radaroverlay auf der Seekarte kann du nach jedem Tastenklick erstmal 5sek warten bis etwas passiert.Der Prozessor ist leider zu schwach, das Gerät kann eigentlich alles aber etwas länger dauert es dann schon.Im reinen Echolotbetrieb ohne die Spielereien läuft das HDS recht flott.
Vielleicht kannst du damit etwas anfangen...

Gruß Schlaubi


----------



## 17033rabe (26. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Ging mir in dieser Phase genauso, man muss sich eben zum Schluss doch vom Gefühl leiten lassen. Zum HB Display kann ich nichts sagen aber  du kannst ja die Bildpunkte vergleichen. Auch existieren ja hier die "Südafrikabilder„wo man sich die Auflösung anschauen kann und sich ein Urteil bilden kann.
Zur GPS AT hatte ich schon geschrieben. Meine Genauigkeit lag bei ca.2-3m. Werde übers Jahr mal testen. Aber ich werde bestimmt nicht im Dunkel in meine Bootsbox nach GPS fahren. Auch werde ich im Fahrwasser nicht nur nach GPS navigieren. 
Wenn ich vor Anker liege Schwoit mein Boot um den Anker, d.h. es ist auch hier eine ungenaue Position. Wenn ich ein Objekt gefunden habe und zurückfahre spielt es wohl nicht die Rolle ob das Boot 0,5m oder 1 m danebenliegt oder eben 3-5 m. Werfe ich den Anker, ist das Boot sowieso etwas abgetrieben(je nach Wind und Seegang und Wassertiefe).

Gruß Ralf


----------



## muppel (26. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Hallo Schlaubi,
danke Dir für Deine Hilfe. Wo hast Du die Geräte gekauft? Kannst Du mal bitte den Shop in UK posten? Sind die Geräte auch etwas träge, wenn Du Sidescan + normales Echo +  Seekarte an hast?
Danke Dir.


----------



## 17033rabe (26. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Hallo Muppel,
ich kann bei Sidscan-Echo-Seekarte(Navionics XG 45 Gold) keine Verzögerung bei der Bedienung feststellen.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## schlaubi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Humminbird SI oder Lowrance HDS, oder ganz was Anderes?*

Im reinen Echolotbetrieb und Structurebetrieb läuft alles recht flott auch die Seekarte.Hauptbremse ist Radar, AIS und zuviele Dateneinblendungen im Display die übers N2K Netzwerk kommen.
Hab meine Sachen bei http://www.jgtech.com/webshop.htm bestellt oder schaust du bei http://www.cactusnav.com/index.php dort haben auch schon sehr viele User hier bestellt.Sind alles Geräte für den Europäischen Markt mit 2 Jahren Gewährleistung.Wenn du etwas englisch verstehst bekommst du dort auch erstklassische Beratung.
Gruß Schlaubi


----------

